# To do in Bangkok



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Ladies/ Gentlemen

I wonder if you could point me to some nice restaurants and wine bars around the centre of Bangkok. I have posted recently about hotels and thanks to all of you who suggested few nice hotels. Would appreciate it very much if any f you could recommend nice restaurants ( any ) middle range price and and wine bars ( upmarket ) if possible ( any area) around the centre of Bangkok. It would be a quick visit to see family who live near Ubon. Some of you who live in the city might have pretty good idea where to go


----------



## harryw (Jun 26, 2011)

Try Opus Wine Bar, a highvstandard Italian restaurant


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

harryw said:


> Try Opus Wine Bar, a highvstandard Italian restaurant


I will look through it Harry , thanks  was just looking at the bars in Lebua tower..


----------

